# Mark McMorris broke his femur



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Ouch. I guess he is not made of rubber after all.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Poor guy, that's a rough way to go out. Hopefully he will recover fully and take gold in 2018 :smile:


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh man. This is bad news.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Ugh, that looked brutal. Poor kid.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's the link to video of Mark's edge catch which caused the break... Ouch.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks brutal. He will be back in summer southern hemisphere season.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

That must have felt sooo gross.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

yikes. Good thing he's still young. I hope he has a full recovery. But if not.... I can see him transition to the back country and make some sweet video parts there!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Ouch, takes a lot of force to break a femur, usually a car or motorcycle accident. Then the muscles like to contract and bones rip into muscles and blood vessels. The faster they got a traction splint on it the better for recovery after. Wish him luck, the way it was flopping around while he was flailing is cringeworthy.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We would get them in regularly in vail. Probably 4 or 5 a week.. tibia midshafts too.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

When I see riders doing this jump ramp twisting flipping stuff it seems like something that's not even really snowboarding anymore. I mean why not just do these tricks on a trampoline? The snow and the mountain seem like they barely play a role. I'm all for cranking a flip or a spin here and there as you make your way down. But this fake mountain, fake snow, aerial gymnastics stuff is just weird. It's like somebody took the sport and bent the hell out of it to make it fit the x-games. With that said, I hope dude makes a good recovery. Looks like that would have hurt like a bitch.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Ouch, takes a lot of force to break a femur, usually a car or motorcycle accident. Then the muscles like to contract and bones rip into muscles and blood vessels. The faster they got a traction splint on it the better for recovery after. Wish him luck, the way it was flopping around while he was flailing is cringeworthy.


Yea I was like that's a big strong bone to break.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Fielding said:


> When I see riders doing this jump ramp twisting flipping stuff it seems like something that's not even really snowboarding anymore. I mean why not just do these tricks on a trampoline? The snow and the mountain seem like they barely play a role. I'm all for cranking a flip or a spin here and there as you make your way down. But this fake mountain, fake snow, aerial gymnastics stuff is just weird. It's like somebody took the sport and bent the hell out of it to make it fit the x-games. With that said, I hope dude makes a good recovery. Looks like that would have hurt like a bitch.


They should do the Supernatural with multiple tricks on one run.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's scary to see a high level pro suffer a devastating injury doing something so mundane. I'm not talking about the crazy huge booter flippy spinny shit. That's not where he got hurt. He got hurt while trying to pop back up after going down while still sliding. Everyone who has spent considerable time on a board has done this dozens if not hundreds of times. Shitty, shitty luck on that one.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> He got hurt while trying to pop back up after going down while still sliding. Everyone who has spent considerable time on a board has done this dozens if not hundreds of times.


Yeah, but not coming out of a spin. No matter how much practice you have it still affects equilibrium on landing. Even so he nearly made it. Bad luck, indeed.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Argo said:


> We would get them in regularly in vail. Probably 4 or 5 a week.. tibia midshafts too.


Really just goes to show the types of forces these guys are dealing with. Looked like it snapped when he was regaining his footing and it was just too much force.

How do many fare after that? Used to work EMS so I have seen it and dealt with it but after I dropped them off at the hospital never heard much.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They do just fine after. Surgery same day usually and we put a big rod in. They are usually walking with PT the next morning. 2 or 3 months to be heeled then solid 3 months of hard workouts. You would be Suprised at the pro's we would have come in and get stuff done that no one knew about. One had his femur done twice in a few months due to a bad surgery in NZ. We had to redo it. He was back winning golds in 8 months.


----------



## SBForum Editor (Nov 2, 2015)

Argo said:


> They do just fine after. Surgery same day usually and we put a big rod in. They are usually walking with PT the next morning. 2 or 3 months to be heeled then solid 3 months of hard workouts. You would be Suprised at the pro's we would have come in and get stuff done that no one knew about. One had his femur done twice in a few months due to a bad surgery in NZ. We had to redo it. He was back winning golds in 8 months.


I really hope this is the case here... I want Mark to have a great backcountry-oriented career at some point, but just not this early on...


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Is it just me or can you kind of see it in the video before he just slides the rest of the way on his back?

Never mind. I put it on the big screen and you definitely see it.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Argo said:


> They do just fine after. Surgery same day usually and we put a big rod in. They are usually walking with PT the next morning. 2 or 3 months to be heeled then solid 3 months of hard workouts. You would be Suprised at the pro's we would have come in and get stuff done that no one knew about. One had his femur done twice in a few months due to a bad surgery in NZ. We had to redo it. He was back winning golds in 8 months.


Good to hear, he should be back at it by next season or close to. Scary that they can have that happen off those jumps, the guys I saw out here were thrown off motorcycles into signposts or were pedestrians hit by cars.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SBForum Editor said:


> I really hope this is the case here... I want Mark to have a great backcountry-oriented career at some point, but just not this early on...


If he is smart he will fly up to Canada and have a team surgeon do it right, not some trauma surgeon in LA that only does auto accidennt stuff and doesn't have a proper team in place for post OP care of a pro athlete, active, young person.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Damn.
You sure it's broken? :yikes:

Hopefully this is the beginning of the end to that god forsaken event. But it probably isn't and we're going to keep seeing the double triples etc.......


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Damn.
> You sure it's broken? :yikes:
> 
> Hopefully this is the beginning of the end to that god forsaken event. But it probably isn't and we're going to keep seeing the double triples etc.......


Check out the video towards the end. Make sure you put it on full screen. Makes me cringe every time seeing his thigh bend like that.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

bksdds said:


> Check out the video towards the end. Make sure you put it on full screen. Makes me cringe every time seeing his thigh bend like that.


yeah I was joking.... that's totally done.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

I got the joking part. I just wanted someone to cringe with me. I can't stop watching it.

What would you be yelling if you broke your femur F1EA?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Still trying to figure out how he broke it it looks like he tried to stand up but straightened his right leg but the board caught the toe edge and snapped him around.

Lol, being a Canadian he was "disappointed" after such big accident.
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/winter/snowboard/mark-mcmorris-femur-fracture-big-air-1.3458609


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That shit is stomach turning. I hate bone break videos.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

sabatoa said:


> That shit is stomach turning. I hate bone break videos.


That's why I refuse to click on the link.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sadly this might be the end to his big air days. Especially if they fix it with a plate and some screws.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> Sadly this might be the end to his big air days. Especially if they fix it with a plate and some screws.


I guarantee you it won't be a plate and screws. It will be an IM nail. I have put hundreds of them in femurs and tibias. They work well


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Argo said:


> I guarantee you it won't be a plate and screws. It will be an IM nail. I have put hundreds of them in femurs and tibias. They work well


I know nothing about it so my question is how would something like that hold up to another huge impact? Just wondering


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

gmore10 said:


> I know nothing about it so my question is how would something like that hold up to another huge impact? Just wondering


As long as it's done right it will be as good as new.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

bksdds said:


> I got the joking part. I just wanted someone to cringe with me. I can't stop watching it.
> 
> What would you be yelling if you broke your femur F1EA?


That's merely a flesh wound.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> That's merely a flesh wound.












Get me my board!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

bksdds said:


> I got the joking part. I just wanted someone to cringe with me. I can't stop watching it.
> 
> What would you be yelling if you broke your femur F1EA?


I'd be like this guy!!!!!


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

On our hill a broken femur gets a helicopter ride. Very serious. 

Re: the repair....when my boy's broken femur was fixed the doc said it would not only be good as new...but would actually end up stronger than the one that had not been broken. It just took surgery and time. Mind you this was for a perfect, complete fracture. This guy's could be comminuted or some other form of shattering. Hope not.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I'd be like this guy!!!!!
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hkxlduIH3I4


I have some chinese made firework exploded in my hand. Lucky it was not very explosive only numbed my hand for like 10 minutes. Never ever again holding fireworks.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Alpine Duke said:


> On our hill a broken femur gets a helicopter ride. Very serious.
> 
> Re: the repair....when my boy's broken femur was fixed the doc said it would not only be good as new...but would actually end up stronger than the one that had not been broken. It just took surgery and time. Mind you this was for a perfect, complete fracture. This guy's could be comminuted or some other form of shattering. Hope not.


Yes, bones get stronger after they heal. Of course with Mark McMorris, I am pretty sure he can have the best of the best doctors and procedures at disposal.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

speedjason said:


> I have some chinese made firework exploded in my hand. Lucky it was not very explosive only numbed my hand for like 10 minutes. Never ever again holding fireworks.


Had a mates brother blow half his hand off when we were younger!!!!!

He was makin copper pipe bombs!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I watched the Big Air SnapChat thing and there is a clip of him saying 'that's way too big' or something like that. It's not there anymore, but kind of crazy, if I'm remembering that correctly.


----------



## EastCoastToast (Mar 2, 2015)

Sucks big time. Best of luck to the kid. Oof that video is rough.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

not gonna watch the vid, ever. for the same reasons i don't watch a doc on pig factories while i'm having my bacon

edge catches do happen to anyone, not as often as a beginner, but the farther along you are,the higher the consequences. higher speed,less forgiving terrain = greater damage. just part of the game


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Awesome news, it looks like Mark has made a full recovery. I follow him on IG and Snapchat and he looks good as new. He's back to hitting jumps and there is no sign of his femur holding him back on anything. I'm excited to see what this season has in store for him.


----------

